# Matchroom Hull Show + Golovkin-Stevens RBR



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

> RB1 - 1800 live on the Red Button on Sky Sports 2 HD
> 6x 3 mins Featherweight Contest
> RENDALL MUNROE (9st 1lb 4oz) v PAVEL SENKOVS (9st 5lbs)
> 
> ...


Sky coverage of the New York show starts at 1am. HBO go on at 2am.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Note to newbies, if you start a RBR, start it with this sort of title and this sort of information. What's on the GGG card, Wallet?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Note to newbies, if you start a RBR, start it with this sort of title and this sort of information. What's on the GGG card, Wallet?


Afolabi-Janik for the shitty IBO belt, followed by Abdusalamov-Perez yep) then GGG-Stevens, I believe.

http://boxrec.com/show_display.php?show_id=677312


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Afolabi-Janik for the shitty IBO belt, followed by Abdusalamov-Perez yep) then GGG-Stevens, I believe.
> 
> http://boxrec.com/show_display.php?show_id=677312


Ah man, what a load of crap.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Ah man, what a load of crap.


Good to see Ola back in the ring and Abdusalamov-Perez should be fun. Fine by me.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Ah man, what a load of crap.


Your hard to please aren't you.

The man provides you with the information that newbies clearly should be (dickheads!) and then you proclaim it's a load of crap.

It's a good card of boxing,what did you want?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Good to see Ola back in the ring and Abdusalamov-Perez should be fun. Fine by me.


Yeah, maybe so. Didn't realise it was Mike Perez and some other undefeated H/W. Could be good I guess.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Your hard to please aren't you.
> 
> The man provides you with the information that newbies clearly should be (dickheads!) and then you proclaim it's a load of crap.
> 
> It's a good card of boxing,what did you want?


:lol: It doesn't matter if I think the card is crap, what's important is knowing what is on the card. You're right, it could be good.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

A low key card tonight, but some good 50-50 fights and Golovkin is always a good watch.Coyle-Simpson could be quality.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Gonna be all #boxinghipster and watch Segura/Marquez.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> :lol: It doesn't matter if I think the card is crap, what's important is knowing what is on the card. You're right, it could be good.


I think olas fight isn't that exciting on paper.but cruisers are normally fun and afolabi can be loosely termed British.Abdulasamov-Perez could be explosive or a stinker but it's 2 unbeaten heavys.

And we got mr.gennady golovkin,the man himself.
It's pretty decent and better than golovkins past undercards.

I got to be honest though it could be underwhelming in reality.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Nick fucking Halling on commentary already. Easy work Munroe 60-55


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Gonna be all #boxinghipster and watch Segura/Marquez.


:war


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Woodhouse fight looks good.

Van poetch is up for a battle.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Woodhouse not looking too good here.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Hello m8s.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Better 3rd round from Woodhouse.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I thought Jamie McDonnell didn't take an interest in boxing or follow it other than his own career,yet he is turning up at every show fucking going.

Hearns contractual obligations?


----------



## gob-bluth (May 24, 2013)

Jamie mcdonnel is orange .............shouldnt be suprised but i am how he gets out the house looking like that ill never know.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Woodhouse busting him up.nice jab as well.

Problem with Curtis is inconsistency.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

check-In Be-yat-Ches!


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Woodhouse wins 59-54.

He got better as the fight went on. Van Poetsh was down in the 5th from a body shot and did well to get back up.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Woodhouse busting him up.nice jab as well.
> 
> Problem with Curtis is inconsistency.


Hopefully with this new found jab Curtis consistency will improve, i bet as the fight continued it was an eye opener


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice to see likes of Rhodes, Moore and Lockett working with fighters. Lot of young trainers floating onto scene and it can only be a good thing IMO. 

Woodhouse looked alright, Got to be careful not to make Curtis into to much of a thinking fighter. Seen fighters end up caught between the two and then end up having more issues. But it's good there trying to get him to settle down a bit and utilizing the jab etc.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Woodhouse has good athletic ability which should help, things started clicking as the fight went on. A prime example of getting caught between two is Aydin when he had booth in his corner


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> Mandanda said:
> 
> 
> > Nice to see likes of Rhodes, Moore and Lockett working with fighters. Lot of young trainers floating onto scene and it can only be a good thing IMO.
> ...


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

Is this in the MGM Grand?

Aahhh it's Hull Arena, always get those two mixed up atsch


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

do we really have to hear ogogo the whole event atsch


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

This reminds me of the old friday fight nights


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> Woodhouse has good athletic ability which should help, things started clicking as the fight went on. A prime example of getting caught between two is Aydin when he had booth in his corner


Good shout on aydin.

The soto Karass fight was a mess,and I bet he was pissed at himself for trying to box.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Campbell looks good but this lot are going overboard now :lol:.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> DaveyBoyEssexUK said:
> 
> 
> > :good Always found that a odd partnership. I hope Curtis wins British title would be a amazing story and achievement. I think 140 if he hangs around long enough he may well have a crack at title. Hamilton will be looking to progress onto European title at some point and he could nip in..
> ...


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Fancy Coyle to stop Simpson mid to late. Think the Choi fight will have taken it out of him and think Coyle's freshness and skill will see him take Simpson out.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

I cant believe simpson is even fight at this weight


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Yep, Simpson has no business been at lightweight. 

Hoping one of the 3 fights deliver. Don't know anything about Samir or Warrington, hope they deliver some action.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Jonas rockin' the weave.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Golovkin is going to make Curtis into a good boy tonight. Real good boy. Lucky punch.. Good boy..


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

What do we know about Warrington and Mouneimne ? Are they any use ?


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Curtis has a punchers chance but GGG to win


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

Curtis will be a good boy in the fourth

I like Browne to spark Towers early tonight :bbb got a wee wedge on a 2nd round KO


----------



## JonnyBriggs (Aug 7, 2013)

Ogogo sounds like a tard


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

well this is going the full 12


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Warrior with no power, Could prove to be his downfall..

I'm edging towards Samir here. Got a feeling it will be a cracking fight. Atmosphere is good and derby bragging rights and title on line. Lovely jubbly..


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Howard Foster. Somebody's getting stopped.


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

Warrington adds a new meaning to the term "feather fisted" here. 15 fights. 15 wins. No wins by KO. 9/2 for the win by KO:lol: .

You must make Samir slight favourite here.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Samir looks like robin reid..


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

Samir really fancies this, just by his body language and approach he really does. Is looking good in round 1.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Who is this Monemnie fucker? He's whack as hell.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

ignorant bullshit commentary as alwys


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

Samir 10-9

And he does resemble a weight drained Robin Reid


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

MrBiggerthan said:


> Warrington adds a new meaning to the term "feather fisted" here. 15 fights. 15 wins. No wins by KO. *9/2 for the win by KO*:lol: .
> 
> You must make Samir slight favourite here.


It also said 9/2 for points as well (obviously a mistake) as he was the 10/11 slight fave to win. Samir was evens


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

Warrington finally shows some aggression.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

round 2 turning into a proper lets have it!!!


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Good little scrap this 19-19


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

19- 19


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Good fight this, 1-1.


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

Warrington landed more in the 2nd. 19-19.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

19-19 Even


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Going for Samir to drain Josh and win late on.


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

Samir is landing some good shots here and dictating the fight.

29-28 to Samir


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

29-28 Samir

If Samir keeps swinging wildly he'll be gassed soon enough.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

29-28 Mouneimne


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

i wonder what proportion of asian fighters take up the unorthodox "Naz" style


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

39-37 Mouneimne


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Think Samir's seen the record and tape of Warrington and gone in with total disregard of his power and thinks he can out man Josh and impose will and strength on him and take him out late. 

Decent battle..


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

I think Warrington edged that last round. 

38-38 after 4 rounds.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Warrington should hook more. Samir is just throwing uppercuts blindly.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

I have it 38-38 as well


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

Samir is getting caught over and over. This 5th round is really bad for him.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

i see now why this guy wont give selby a rematch :lol:

if only warrington had some power he would of knocked him out that round


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

This card does have a ffn feel to it but with a more competitive element to the fights. Basicly this card is as good as two of the old ffns I reckon.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Warrington is like a baby version of Clinton Woods. Gritty little character..


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

48-47 Mouneimne


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Big round for Warrington, 48-47 Warrington.

He landed some vicious shots there.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

48-47 samir


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Samir aka Deidre's ex!


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

48-47 Warrington

Very dominant and lots of scoring shots.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Really good atmosphere tonight


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Samir's looks so easy to time. Not surprised Warrington is hitting him.


----------



## redandwhiterob (Jun 9, 2013)

Some of the bints in the crowd are doing my head in with all the screaming


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

57- 57


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

57-57 Even


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

Warrington takes another round. Samir looks like he has run out of ideas here, after trying to swing like crazy for a KO in the first few rounds.

58-56 Warrington after 6 rounds.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

57-57

All even after 6


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Samir is a Carl Froch fan. The uppercut says it all..


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

What a fucking war


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice fight.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

67- 66 Warrington


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

67-66 Warrington


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

Exciting round.

Warrington takes it after staggering Samir.

68-65 after 7 rounds.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

66-67 Warrington


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

If your Warrington you want to get on the movement. Make him miss, Make him pay and keep the workrate high. Samir has to close the range and hit body and then head and tighten work up. 

Hanging in the balance this but Warrington gaining momentum but both buzzed in last round..


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

i bet selby is kicking himself he didnt get a chance to rematch him before he got beat. that said im surprised selby even got beat by him. anyone see the fight?


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

75-77 Warrington


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

77-75 Warrington

This kid can really fight, shame can't crack an egg


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

77- 75 warrington is that Jody Mekkel in the audience??


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice to see Ingle enjoying the boxing and loving the sport again.


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

78-74 after 8 rounds to Warrington.

He knicked that with a few flurries in the third minute.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

enjoying this one!!


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Nice to see Ingle enjoying the boxing and loving the sport again.


Yep,good to see :good


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Warrington again with the volume and cleaner work wins the round 

87-84


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

87 - 84 warrington


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

88-83 Warrington, Jim said the 9th round was close, what a twat! Warrington won clearly.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

84-87 Warrington


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

Samir finally stepped it up- a lot more work rate there and landed some decent shots. He took the 9th just.

87- 84 Warrington.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

For me i'm chuffed these lads are getting there shine on Sky tonight. May not be well known but this fight doesn't deserve to not be seen. Proper full blooded domestic battle.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

98-92 Warrington.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

97 94 Warrington


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> For me i'm chuffed these lads are getting there shine on Sky tonight. May not be well known but this fight doesn't deserve to not be seen. Proper full blooded domestic battle.


:deal


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

94-97 Warrington


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Really close round there but Samir started much the better and Warringtons late rally wasn't enough to steal for me

96-94 Warrington


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

97-93 to Warrington after 10 rounds

Samir did some great work in the first minute and then nothing and was outworked in the next 2 minutes.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Really good fight this,hope there is no silly scorecards in this one


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> For me i'm chuffed these lads are getting there shine on Sky tonight. May not be well known but this fight doesn't deserve to not be seen. Proper full blooded domestic battle.


Yep, this is the sort of fight that can end up been a domestic fight of the year. FFN was guaranteed to throw up a few classics every year and we're not seeing that these days. Proper "trade fights" as Ian Darke would say :lol:


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Warrington better win this.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

106-103 Warrington

Samir needs a KO


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

107-102 Warrington after 11 rounds

That was a very clear round for Warrington


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

107 103 warrington


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

108-101 Warrington. Got a feeling he will get robbed.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

again....

how did this guy beat selby


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

103-107 Warrington


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Yep, this is the sort of fight where we see a domestic fight of the year. FFN was guaranteed to throw up a few classics every year and we're not seeing that these days. Proper "trade fights" as Ian Darke would say :lol:


:good Spot on!.

Warrington's won this for me just needs to stay on feet.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Brilliant fight. Good job for Samir, if Warrington had power he'd be flat out


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> For me i'm chuffed these lads are getting there shine on Sky tonight. May not be well known but this fight doesn't deserve to not be seen. Proper full blooded domestic battle.


Agreed, mate. They may not be 'star' fighters but it's great to see them get a chance on a big card. They're both showing that they were worth the chance to shine too, and they've done themselves credit.

For me, Warrington should win on points regardless of what happens in this last round barring a knockout.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

What a way to get your first stoppage, well done lad.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

lol his first ko


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Stoppage for Warrington. Very good performance from him.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl What a time to get first stoppage of your career. Well done lad!.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

ha ha haaa! nice!


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

Stoppage win for Warrington a bit premature for me.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Great performance by Warrington though! First stoppage of his career! :happy


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> 108-101 Warrington. Got a feeling he will get robbed.


Not now.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

smegmaa said:


> Howard Foster. Somebody's getting stopped.


:happy


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Samir got too big for his gloves right from the bell


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> again....
> 
> how did this guy beat selby


Selby is overrated.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Wallet said:


> :happy


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

I am normally pretty critical on British stoppages but I thought that was a decent call


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Jack said:


> Agreed, mate. They may not be 'star' fighters but it's great to see them get a chance on a big card. They're both showing that they were worth the chance to shine too, and they've done themselves credit.
> 
> For me, Warrington should win on points regardless of what happens in this last round barring a knockout.


Totally agree. TBH if it continued the way it was going we'd not see many lads like Warrington make a name for themselves. These late developers and small hall gems would have to make do with Eurosport and small hall streams while the establish star AM's took up the TV time smashing through some journeyman. This was a quality start to the night and we've still got the HW brawl coming up.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Man does this MC suck dick so bad. He's fucking terrible.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Thought live it looked like a poor stoppage but watching the replay it was a good call.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim McDonnell is pissed! :rofl Slurring on the mic like a drunk..


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

This is the type of fight that should be made more often as the 3/4 fight on a sky card.Mr Palmer is going to look a little bit silly with his thread about this card,There is nothing wrong with a domestic type card which is well matched every so often but to be fair more dates wold help the situation.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Good fight and excellent effort from Warrington. Ryan Walsh would be a good future opponent.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Man does this MC suck dick so bad. He's fucking terrible.


:lol: :deal


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Josh Warrington is Clinton Woods MK II.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

steve wood aka phil taylor


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Selby is overrated.


im a selby fan, i really make a point to catch his fights, but im starting to think that maybe that win against liam smith was right at the top of his game. hes not looked great in the last two fights but they have been tricky opponents. i still think he can hit euro level at least which is a great achievement, i just thought at one point he was headed for the world level.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

I can understand why people think the stoppage was premature, yet Mouneimne was knackered
Warrington still I feel has slightly underrated power mind


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

War Big Daddy Browne!!!


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Warrington vs Choi would be awesome.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Browne looks one scary motherfucker :ibutt Towers can jab his head off, depends if Browne can get inside, which I believe he will


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> I can understand why people think the stoppage was premature, yet Mouneimne was knackered
> Warrington still I feel has slightly underrated power mind


After watching the replay I still think it was slightly premature. He could have given Samir another few seconds to recover on his feet and show he had his wits about him before stepping in.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

browne has the look of a crazy father who just discovered his daughter got her V taken from some scum of the earth..


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I think that Towers will win by stoppage. In my opinion he is faster and the better all around boxer. But no outcome would suprise me. Browne can bang.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Really want him to win so I hope I'm proved wrong, but I've got a feeling Towers is going to get stopped possibly very early here and probably very badly.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Towers hasn't boxed for 16 months, he has a bad chin and really is shit. War Browne!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

It's gonna be messy, it's gonna be sloppy but it's gonna be fun.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

MrBiggerthan said:


> After watching the replay I still think it was slightly premature. He could have given Samir another few seconds to recover on his feet and show he had his wits about him before stepping in.


That was my initial reaction, but it's always better to step in too early than too late, so I have no real issues with it. Samir was dog tired as well


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

This shouldn't last three rounds.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Don't blink


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Glad Lee Warrington got the stoppage, he deserved the win I thought he might of got robbed seeing as he's fighting a Hull fighter in Hull, he seems a good boxer with good technique if he had more power he would make life a lot easier for himself!... Mouneimne's style is awful, against a world class fighter he would get countered all day long...


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Two good guys as well, No trash just guys wanting to fight. I wonder if the time out of the ring will benefit Towers more with time to refine his skills.


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

Browne looks like exactly the type of person we'd have sent away on a boat for stealing a sheep.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> This shouldn't last three rounds.


Could end anytime... but who knows... I think it will go longer than People think Tower will try to box


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

don't wink.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Isn't it the bigger they are, the harder they fall?

We should make a list of the dumb lines McDonnell says.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Hatton promotes Browne?? he retweeted me slagging off Ricky :rofl

Lucas Browne retweeted you
31 Oct: @gibbo889 @bigdaddybrowne1 @DanEmicus Sky are a business. Hatton's shows were awful, most of them his fighters against african bums.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Anyone else's sound gone abit funny? Hope it don't last...


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

NoMas said:


> Glad Lee Warrington got the stoppage, he deserved the win I thought he might of got robbed seeing as he's fighting a Hull fighter in Hull, he seems a good boxer with good technique... Mouneimne's style is awful, against a world class fighter he would get countered all day long... If Warrington had more power he would make life a lot easier for himself!


According to the commentators, the cards were wide in favour of Warrington. Seems a case of potential stardom meaning more than being the home boy


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

Towers is going to get knocked out here.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Poor Towers, Browne looks fucking scary


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Lucas Browne reminds me of Issac Frost. :lol:


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Towers legs are like tooth picks


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> Towers legs are like tooth picks


oh shit, they are thin as hell.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Towers is looking like a poundland version of Wlad


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

Towers just knicked that 10-9


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

did towers win a prizefighter?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I want Towers to crumble.


----------



## JonnyBriggs (Aug 7, 2013)

Dreadful


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> Poor Towers, Browne looks fucking scary





Danny said:


> Lucas Browne reminds me of Issac Frost. :lol:





Ashedward said:


> Towers is looking like a poundland version of Wlad


:lol: Fucking hell


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Towers Needs to improve that jab so far you cant even say that he throws a proper jab... not much happend in that round


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

i aint gonna bother scoring this............


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Towers be runnin...Lucas gone hunt him down.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

good to see brendan ingle

how come he doesnt help brook


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Richard Towers...big stiff idiot.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> According to the commentators, the cards were wide in favour of Warrington. Seems a case of potential stardom meaning more than being the home boy


yeah i warrington ahead as did commentators, but seeing as mouneimne is from hull and the whole crowd behind him, i thought there might of been a robbery on the cards, hopefully there wouldn't of been, but you never know...

well not much happened in that round... towers being very negative atm...


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

Big daddy is going to smack towers out, those legs are like tooth picks and they are not going to support his weight when Browne explodes all over him.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Towers thinks he's Klitschko. :lol:


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> good to see brendan ingle
> 
> how come he doesnt help brook


dominic is the main/head trainer..


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Lets be honest we could have seen similar action outside many a pub tonight.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2013)

Towers is awful!


----------



## kevcefc (Jun 7, 2013)

towers is terrified


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

every time towers throws a punch he moves back...


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

Towers is huggy bear here.:lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2013)

Stunkie said:


> Lets be honest we could have seen similar action outside many a pub tonight.


You would have seen punches land.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Commonwealth title eliminator? wtf :rofl


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

again not much happend


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Look at bum boy Booth clapping like a bitch when Towers scores with a jab. :lol:


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> You would have seen punches land.


True :lol:


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

And he sparred Haye :lol:. He must of ran around the ring..

Browne needs to jab to body, knock Towers off balance and then throw the overhand right and come back with the left hook.


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

These two are pretty terrible. Price should deffo take the winner on when he returns.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Price would burst either one of these. Browne is sloppy as hell and Towers looks shit scared.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

"Asda" Price would wreck these two.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

'im not sure if thats a cut, or a little bit of blood thats come up from somewhere'

how do you work that one out? lol


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Browne needs to work the body.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Jason Stratham having a giggle in the background..


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lmao..dude did the electric slide to the ropes.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

3-0 Big Daddy.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Glass jaw!!! :rofl 

Big Daddy moving like a white Mike Tyson :yep


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Jenga Tower going down.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Leaning Towers I bet the cunt has been waiting weeks to say that :lol:


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

The bomb detonates all over his chin. Given another 1 minute and Big daddy could have cleaned his plate there.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> lmao..dude did the electric slide to the ropes.


:lol:


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

“...Bang on the Chen!"


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

what is it with heavyweights not taking a punch? theres no hope of winning schitt if you can't take a punch...


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I think Browne isn't used to fighting men bigger then him. He's not been able to have great sparring in Oz and you can see it's affecting him. 

Towers is clearly scared to be hit and that's why..

I think we need Browne to win here lads. I like Towers as a guy seems a nice fella but tbh he fights scared.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Towers got dem bambi legs


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Towers chin is dreadful.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Alton Towers about to close down..


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

The Leaning Tower of Sheffield.:lol:


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Who's winning? Haven't been watching since I realised it was gonna be a hug fest.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

is audio fine for you?


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

MrBiggerthan said:


> The Leaning Tower of Sheffield.:lol:


:rofl Wlad has taught him well it seems.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> Alton Towers about to close down..


FFS... :lol:


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

left hook would work good for Towers the same with straight right. He wont throw it... Sloppy fight


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Towers is done don't see him getting through the 5th round here.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Booth is such a nob.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Dire.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I think Browne would be better as Watt says throwing more then one shot. Change the levels and throw in 2's and 3's.


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Price would burst either one of these. Browne is sloppy as hell and Towers looks shit scared.


Either would be easy for Price agreed.


----------



## kevcefc (Jun 7, 2013)

towers through a thigh jab lol


----------



## JonnyBriggs (Aug 7, 2013)

Towers isnt a natural fighter, much like Price. Turns away from punches and shats it when someone takes it to him.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lmao..damn man. Its over Joe!


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Browne should have finished this by now...


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

What the hell is Towers idea going into this fight? Can't work out what they're thinking. Throwing pitter patter jabs all night against a guy that is slow as treacle, just a basic plodding brawler with a bit of a dig and you think the gameplan is to prod and jab?

It's as if he expects that if he lets his punches go Browne is going to tag him with a subtle counterpunch?!


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

Chicken dance and the fight i stopped. 

TKO 5 for Big DADDY.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

finally terrible fight


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

How dumb of a ref do you honestly have to be to try let that continue...


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> is audio fine for you?


no its fckd, hope its not like this all night...


----------



## JonnyBriggs (Aug 7, 2013)

Utter cack


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

hillaious ending there


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Rooq said:


> Browne should have finished this by now...


ok...my sky sports mobile is about a minute behind


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

That reminded me of Skelton hammer fisting tom dallas over the ropes


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Poor advert for heavyweight boxing


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Harlem shake.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

glad thats over


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

hahaha..
Faulty Towers.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Atleast the ref didnt try save him like the Towers fight from a while back! 

very bad chin, towers should seriously consider packing it in tbh


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

What a dismal night for Towers.

He's going to wake up in the morning with a devastating L to his name without ever having thrown a punch in anger to see whether he could shake this guy. Awful.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Marvelous Marv said:


> What the hell is Towers idea going into this fight? Can't work out what they're thinking. Throwing pitter patter jabs all night against a guy that is slow as treacle, just a basic plodding brawler with a bit of a dig and you think the gameplan is to prod and jab?
> 
> It's as if he expects that if he lets his punches go Browne is going to tag him with a subtle counterpunch?!


I thought the same. Browne wont do shit if you throw Long hard punches. He wont slip and Counter you so I was suprised that Towers didnt throw any meaningful punches.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

That was good for boxing. We cannot continue to have jab and grab and jab and run tactics being successful. Browne came to fight and fight he did!. Good lad..


----------



## JonnyBriggs (Aug 7, 2013)

Browne is a violent man!


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

"a drunk navigating in a full force wind"


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Bizarre commentating, Halling carried on talking as a Towers was getting knocked out, he didn't have clue as he was so far up his own arse. Convinced Halling and Watt are nowhere near that fight.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

audley v towers v price=buy 2, get 1 free.


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

Marvelous Marv said:


> What a dismal night for Towers.
> 
> He's going to wake up in the morning with a devastating L to his name without ever having thrown a punch in anger to see whether he could shake this guy. Awful.


Terrible game plan and performance. He never believed he could win it.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

The Towers puns here are fantastic. You guys. <3


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

They don't get much bigger than a Commonwealth final eliminator.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh well now that the cabaret has finished we can watch some proper boxers.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

I reckon Towers has been getting smashed to bits in sparring, shaken up left right and centre. Only explanation for such a performance lacking in any fortitude or commitment.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 10, 2013)

Fucking hell, Joshua would of annihilated Browne, even after 2 fights.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

I want Towers vs Dallas.


----------



## JonnyBriggs (Aug 7, 2013)

MrBiggerthan said:


> Either would be easy for Price agreed.


Disagree with that. Browne would come at Price and would poo his pants.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Unfortunately Towers aint going anywhere, another British heavyweight can't make the step up... Shame I was hoping he would do a bit in this division...


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> How dumb of a ref do you honestly have to be to try let that continue...


I'd much rather see that than the usual muppets who dive in without even given a count.

They gain absolutely nothing by stopping it before counting.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

so does Price now have to face Browne within 3 or 4 months?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow, no amateur fights, no trainer... and wipes out Towers easy. Towers needs to GOOOO...


----------



## Dinamita85 (Jun 14, 2013)

Nice to hear Brownes honesty about himself


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Good effort from Browne if he's training himself... Seems a likeable fella


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

JonnyBriggs said:


> Disagree with that. Browne would come at Price and would poo his pants.


No.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Browne calling out Price! War Big Daddy

#Noblueprint


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> I'd much rather see that than the usual muppets who dive in without even given a count.
> 
> They gain absolutely nothing by stopping it before counting.


"I am the wefewee."


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Happy for Browne though. Seems a tremendously down to earth fellas that knows his limitations, he's a worker.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

One really good fight and one shite fight,this card could do with Coyle-Simpson being a decent fight now.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Browne and Towers both seem like decent blokes tbf...


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

I honestly think Browne has told his pals to bet on the 5th. He let his hands go against the ropes one time and destroyed Tom Dallas "The Iron" Towers.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

NoMas said:


> Browne and Towers seem like a decent blokes tbf...


Towers has been to jail for kidnapping and torturing someone with an iron...


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

The H/W division is really starting to come up, imo. No amazing talents, but they'd all make great fights.

Price
Fury
Haye
Chisora
Browne
Wilder
Arreola

Who else?


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Price destroys Browne


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I'd love to see Browne smash Price to bits. He'd struggle based on tonights showing but then again all it takes is one punch to turn a man into a good boy.


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Wow, no amateur fights, no trainer... and wipes out Towers easy. Towers needs to GOOOO...


Towers has always been shite though, it is not suddenly a revelation that has occured in the ring tonight mate


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Luke Campbell up next against the lad that arguably beat Appleby few months back.

Hopefully Campbell get's a few rounds in.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Browne looks so menacing but seems like a really, really nice guy.


----------



## redandwhiterob (Jun 9, 2013)

Listening to Hatton I question if he knows what day it is

Just a rambling nonsense


----------



## JonnyBriggs (Aug 7, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> No.


Price shat it when Skelton took it too him, when Big John took it too him. He is not a natural fighter.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

DeMarco said:


> Towers has been to jail for kidnapping and torturing someone with an iron...


He seems like a changed man to me. it's not like he tortured an innocent by the way.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Towers ears where flapping like butterfly wings in that slo-mo :lol:


----------



## JonnyBriggs (Aug 7, 2013)

Just for the record I think Price would prob knock Browne out but i dont think it would be an easy fight. Price is mentally fucked.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Price is similarly as negative with his jab though, doesn't ever commit with the power he can put behind it much like Towers did tonight. However he'll actually try and throw the right hand and test Browne's test; intriguing fight I hope it happens though it seems unlikely.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

JonnyBriggs said:


> Price shat it when Skelton took it too him, when Big John took it too him. He is not a natural fighter.


If Price loses to Browne he has to be the most overhyped Brit boxer ever.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

DeMarco said:


> Towers has been to jail for kidnapping and torturing someone with an iron...


yeah i know, but aside from that lol tbf criminal on criminal activity don't count...


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

DeMarco said:


> Towers has been to jail for kidnapping and torturing someone with an iron...


He was involved in the kidnapping but not the torture. By all accounts, boxing has changed him as well


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

I fancy browne to bash price up, he ain't pretty but he is effective and Price has got no bottle. none.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I really like Browne. He looks like a thug and bully but he comes across really well, and I like that humbleness he's got. He isn't going to go too far in boxing but I'll support him against most guys in the world. When looking for that one shot, he looked awful, but if he can start putting his punches together better, he'll drastically improve.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

DeMarco said:


> Towers has been to jail for kidnapping and torturing someone with an iron...


Actually he got done for conspiracy I think, and wasn't actually involved in the torturing.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Browne is a good guy, just drop him a message on twitter and it won't take him long to message you back, very respectful.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

cobra vs the ginger ninja in red socks..


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol: Golovkin cracks me up. He's in his own little world :lol:.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

james blake :yep


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

GGG Unit. 

I hope he doesn't take Curtis lightly.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Have they shown enough Luke Campbell montages?


----------



## redandwhiterob (Jun 9, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Browne is a good guy, just drop him a message on twitter and it won't take him long to message you back, very respectful.


Link to his account mate?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Earl-Hickey said:


> I fancy browne to bash price up, he ain't pretty but he is effective and Price has got no bottle. none.


TBH if he stands at range like tonight he will get beaten but i'm thinking same as you. I think if he weathers the storm and gets close he will sooner rather then later clump Price and clump the fight out of him. He would need a better gameplan and camp for that to happen but i'd defo stick a few quid on Browne to grab a stoppage.

Price has shown he has a breaking point...


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

FFS ODLH..


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

jesus mccory only gets worse


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Nora Glenn.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Comparing Campbell to Oscar De La Hoya :-(


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

If Browne gets a decent trainer, which Hatton as his promoter, he should insure that... So he should improve, put his punches together and move his head and feet abit better etc could be some decent scraps with the names around, he should pick up some good pay cheques...


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> TBH if he stands at range like tonight he will get beaten but i'm thinking same as you. I think if he weathers the storm and gets close he will sooner rather then later clump Price and clump the fight out of him. He would need a better gameplan and camp for that to happen but i'd defo stick a few quid on Browne to grab a stoppage.
> 
> Price has shown he has a breaking point...


Yeah he needs to work on getting into range without being hit by that Price right hand, but if he can do that, Price doesn't want it in a firefight, he wants you ont he end of his shots while he's safe at range


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

De La Hoya was a special fighter. I like Campbell but fucking hell, if he achieves 1/10th of what De La Hoya did, he'll retire a happy man.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Thought Tommy Coyle was on first?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Did they just compare Campbell with Hoya?
Oh please...


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> :lol: Golovkin cracks me up. He's in his own little world :lol:.


Didn't know Dwyer was training Stevens.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Hearn is such a cheerleader.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

every prospect must be compared or mentioned with a hall of famer..Rule numero tres.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

I thought Luke Campbell would be the main event, half the crowd are only there to see his fight, they will probably all fck off after this fight! The Simpson/Coyle fight will be half empty...


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

NoMas said:


> I thought Luke Campbell would be the main event, half the crowd are only there to see his fight, they will probably all fck off after this fight! The Simpson/Coyle fight will be half empty...


what i was just thinking


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Didn't know Dwyer was training Stevens.


When Sanchez said about Curtis laying on his back his face :rofl. It was like ''damn that's true..''.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

NoMas said:


> I thought Luke Campbell would be the main event, half the crowd are only there to see his fight, they will probably all fck off after this fight! The Simpson/Coyle fight will be half empty...


the children have to be in bed by 10.30.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

fuckin hell..hahaha the crowd. Hopefully and imagine when he gets really big..


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

I might be going against the grain here, but I'm going to give that to Campbell


----------



## El Greeno (Jun 6, 2012)

Don't know if I should have expected different with this opp but Campbell looks brilliant, first time I have had a chance to really watch him.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Luke does have a shine to him, good posture and knows how to use the jab.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

seriously, is there a school trip to this fight or something?


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

Campbell connecting a lot more in this 2nd round.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Rooq said:


> seriously, is there a school trip to this fight or something?


Please Sir.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Sky really screw these prospects with what they say..

"He's got it all"
"Next ODLH"
"Next SRR"
"Future ATG"
"Future P4P"

You get my point..


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

campbell has good speed and uses his jab very well


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

If AdamSmiths there, as much as I can't stand him, he needs to do his job. He needs to go to Halling and sack him and take over on the mic.


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Sky really screw these prospects with what they say..
> 
> "He's got it all"
> "Next ODLH"
> ...


They might just be right with Cambell though.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

jesus halling


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Connelly looks like he would be comfortable at Featherweight


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Lee Connelly vs ODLH (3 fights in)...


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Decy said:


> They might just be right with Cambell though.


Based on this? Surely not.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> Connelly looks like he would be comfortable at Featherweight


Yep the size difference is huge.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Fuck yeah Jim Watt. Advocating the 'stick them in the deep' end method of matchmaking for top prospects.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> Connelly looks like he would be comfortable at Featherweight


In fairness, with Campbell being a bantam in London, I'd have thought he'd come back down to feather


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Based on this? Surely not.


Not this fight no but I just have a feeling he's the real deal.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Watching it on mute, it's bliss


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

redandwhiterob said:


> Link to his account mate?


https://twitter.com/bigdaddybrowne1


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

Campbell is lightening quick with his feet and in being in the right position. I cannot see this making it to the end of the 6th.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

music playing..ref to stop any moment


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Based on this? Surely not.


Agreed.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Well we've learnt Campbell does not have concussive power.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

How big would Campbell and Joshua be if they fought on ITV straight after the X Factor. Khan style.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Ishy said:


> How big would Campbell and Joshua be if they fought on ITV straight after the X Factor. Khan style.


potentially big! Terrestrial viewing is what made our boxers into household names..


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Sky always compare them to ATG to get the casual fans like 'ooh he must be good' and get them on the promotional train... 

But there are certain similarities, both look like school kids and that they wouldn't say boo to a ghost, both won gold at the Olympics and seem to be nice blokes, you wouldn't guess that they are fighters if you met them in the street...

Campbell does pick his punches well, one of the better Olympians to turn pro...


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> How big would Campbell and Joshua be if they fought on ITV straight after the X Factor. Khan style.


I dunno, I think Khan's crazy speed was a lot to do with his hype on them channels. Campbell's dominating but you're not sitting here going whoa, ya know?


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Ishy said:


> How big would Campbell and Joshua be if they fought on ITV straight after the X Factor. Khan style.


Joshua would still be 6ft 6, Campbell 5 ft 9.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

This Connelly lad is nails. Campbell looking good but he needs to be in with english title level operators at least.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Joshua would still be 6ft 6, Campbell 5 ft 9.


:lol:

Connelly's earnt every penny tonight. Brave lad.


----------



## El Greeno (Jun 6, 2012)

That was a really good fight and performance for Campbell. #NewAgeMatchmaking


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Lee Connolly hard as nails.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Big up Connelly. Proper fighter!.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Well we've learnt Campbell does not have concussive power.


Yes he isnt a big Puncher.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

GREAT learning fight for Campbell. Exactly the kind of guy you need at this stage. Connelly was tough and he showed Campbell a fewdifferent looks in the 5 rounds. Good job Hearn


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm sure Campbell's arm pits are green.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

This is the difference in fighting a kid who wants to actually win rather than a fat latvian

much better matchmaking, campell actually had to put in some effort


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Think Joshua would be like Khan on ITV. Joshua to me is Bruno MK II. Campbell is good fundamentally sound boxer but he's not as wow'ing as Khan with his speed. But i think he's probably a better boxer then Khan was at same stage in careers. A little more thoughtful and balanced in what he can and can't do etc.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> I'm sure Campbell's arm pits are green.


He needs to shave them.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Campbell/Appleby. Make the fight Eddie.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Think Joshua would be like Khan on ITV. Joshua to me is Bruno MK II. Campbell is good fundamentally sound boxer but he's not as wow'ing as Khan with his speed. But i think he's probably a better boxer then Khan was at same stage in careers. A little more thoughtful and balanced in what he can and can't do etc.


Agreed.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Worthwhile fight, not Loma by any means, but it won't have done him any harm. Gotta hand it to Connelly, tough kid, probably should have the scalp of Appleby


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Campbell/Appleby. Make the fight Eddie.


I was thinking that myself.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

FFS McDonnell least say the kids name you stuttering pratt!.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Who changed the channel?


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Think Joshua would be like Khan on ITV. Joshua to me is Bruno MK II. Campbell is good fundamentally sound boxer but he's not as wow'ing as Khan with his speed. But i think he's probably a better boxer then Khan was at same stage in careers. A little more thoughtful and balanced in what he can and can't do etc.


and can box well on the backfoot


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

People saying Campbell isn't a bug puncher..He looked to have solid power there, didn't put all into his shots was looking for speed and accuracy.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

We should see prospects in more scraps like that against opponents who want to make a fist of it. Good learning fight that will have been for Campbell, he'll take more from than that 5 or 6 straight blowouts like we usually see the talent novices do.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> This Connelly lad is nails. Campbell looking good but he needs to be in with english title level operators at least.


I'm guessing they want him to walk through couple fighters first to keep his local Hull and casual fight fans coming to his fights... Give them few early ko's to keep them on the hype train haha


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Well it could be a long while before we learn what Campbell's punch resistance is like.


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

good run from the magician there


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Campbell would dominate Appleby.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Earl-Hickey said:


> This is the difference in fighting a kid who wants to actually win rather than a fat latvian
> 
> much better matchmaking, campell actually had to put in some effort


Can we change this Latvian business, two of their more well known journeymen won fights of late


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

good thing our clocks changed back, early start for American card.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

I like this guy, he seems very humble.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

His speed will damage and cut opponents up in the future, even if he doesn't develop a one punch ko...


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> good thing our clocks changed back, early start for American card.


It's 10:30 son, go to sleep. Your milk is ready.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Time to see Tommy Coyle. Lovely technician and hopefully he can get the win and head into 2014 to mix it with the other LW's in country and beyond. I think out of him, Crolla, Mathews, Gethin he's probably the most skilled along with Rees. Gutted Gavin isn't fighting him tonight..


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

I just cunt brekkk im


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Time to see Tommy Coyle. Lovely technician and hopefully he can get the win and head into 2014 to mix it with the other LW's in country and beyond. I think out of him, Crolla, Mathews, Gethin he's probably the most skilled along with Rees. Gutted Gavin isn't fighting him tonight..


He would have finished Rees, imo. Tommy looked great last time out, besides the splat.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Ogogo ''he just needs wowounds. It's about getting wowounds.''. IJL was planting his seeds into Lowestoft many moons ago..


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Ogogo ''he just needs wowounds. It's about getting wowounds.''. IJL was planting his seeds into Lowestoft many moons ago..


:rofl


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> He would have finished Rees, imo. Tommy looked great last time out, besides the splat.


I agree. I think he stops Simpson tonight.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

A 9 stone 9 lightweight? 

Scary stuff.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

LOL holding the door open for the camera crew...


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> It's 10:30 son, go to sleep. Your milk is ready.


when's the forced-arrange marriage? do I get an invite? you staying up bitch?>


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Quality postfight analysis from McCrory.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

I could well imagine that Campbell is like McDonnell and doesn't follow the sport avidly


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Kev's just jizzed all over his pj's..


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Campbell/Appleby. Make the fight Eddie.


:deal i was thinking the same thing


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

I like Coyle, I remember a few posters talking about how shit he was before the Matthews fight. He proved a lot of people wrong even after that loss, literally lost concentration for one moment and paid the price. I think he's talented.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

War Simmo :happy


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> :deal i was thinking the same thing


No point holding him back is there? Make it over 8 or 10, he's more than ready for it. 
---

John Simpson's just not a lightweight is he.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I like Coyle, I remember a few posters talking about how shit he was before the Matthews fight. He proved a lot of people wrong even after that loss, literally lost concentration for one moment and paid the price. I think he's talented.


Agreed, he was tearing Mathews a complete new arsehole before that lottery punch.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> when's the forced-arrange marriage? do I get an invite? you staying up bitch?>


Soon. Making the final customisations on her before she gets shipped out. Of course, she needs someone to teach her how to use the toilet so who better.

Might as well, if I can stay up.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Banger Simpson!.

WAR Coyle.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Simpson only had 4 weeks notice??? And the fact he's gone up a weight isn't gonna help...


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Anyone saying Appleby should fight Campbell is a sick, twisted, sadistic person. Not that Campbell is the second coming yet at least, but Appleby had had his head issues and has slipped a lot from when he was one fight away from a shot at Ricky burns


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I like Coyle, I remember a few posters talking about how shit he was before the Matthews fight. He proved a lot of people wrong even after that loss, literally lost concentration for one moment and paid the price. I think he's talented.


i'll be honest i didnt like him before then. i thought he was far too big time (buying his own personalised banners for the fight rather than use the Matchroom ones, trash talking Mathews and Woodhouse etc) considering he hadn't really achieved anything but then he not only came out and delivered but his attitude was great and has been since then, im won over and would like to see him do well


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

I remember this guy, quite a good boxer but got absolutely chinned vs that lanky bastard


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

You have got to love Coyles ring entrance song


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Soon. Making the final customisations on her before she gets shipped out. Of course, she needs someone to teach her how to use the toilet so who better.
> 
> Might as well, if I can stay up.


Is she your second cousin?


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

"Ladies and gentlemen on an actin packed night in hull we continue...... with action"


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> Is she your second cousin?


Trying to insinuate something?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Coyle looking sharp. 10-9 Tommy.

Simpson started timing the left hook nicely though.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Nowhere near as clear as the commentators were suggesting.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Coyle looks sharp as fck...


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

coyle struggled to make weight?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Coyle's defence is pretty weak..


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Coyle looks at least a stone heavier tbf... Now the eye is cut, I really don't think it will go into late rounds...


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

got caught ..


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

There you go lol He's not the fighter he was years ago...


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Simmo left himself wide open and got caught.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

beautiful counter


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Lovely 2 piece...


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

bang on the chen..on a roll.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Bang on the chin.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Wreckless boxing from Simpson there. Thought he was winning the round, foolish.

20-17 Coyle.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Tommy isn't as sharp as against Derry but he's looking good. He needs these type of fights so he can go for it in 2014.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Simpson doing well in that round until getting caught


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I really like the look of Coyle. It's unfortunate the Rees fight didn't happen because that would have been a really good test for both men.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

30-26 Coyle. Simpson struggling to get on the inside often enough, needs to work the body more when he does get inside.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Jack said:


> I really like the look of Coyle. It's unfortunate the Rees fight didn't happen because that would have been a really good test for both men.


Hopefully it can be made for early next year.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

You can see why Tommy got beat by Derry the way in which he did. He's been clocked several times by some wild wide hooks.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Coyle does keep his left low...


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

39-37 Coyle.

Thought Simmo nicked that round, good body work.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Great pace to the fight


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Simpson is mounting a bit of a comeback. Scored the 4th and 5th for him.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

49-47 Coyle. Good fight this, if it goes into the later rounds it could become gruelling.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

48-47 Simpson


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

59-56 Coyle, better boxing from Tommy.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

58-56 Simpson


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Like to see Tommy fight more centre ring as Watt said and maybe draw a few Simpson leads and counter them. But he's winning with rounds to spare atm.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Really good fight this, I have Simpson by a round


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

59-54 to Coyle!?

Quality card from Sky again. atsch


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

What the fuck are you stopping that for you CUNT


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

That was a fucking terrible stoppage. Fair enough, Simpson was going to lose but that was absolutely shit.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

fucking British stoppage

shocking stuff


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Well done Coyle lad. Now for the rest of my acc..


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Terrible stoppage, typical.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Pecsaetan said:


> What the fuck are you stopping that for you CUNT


Come on its not a proper british night of boxing without a british stoppage.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

there is no Card in the UK without a shit stoppage.atsch


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

cmon ref

these british refs are so bad


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Phil Edwards, disgraceful stoppage


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

@Wallet loved that stoppage.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Shite stoppage could have been a classic that one


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

ok phil edwards needs to be fuck off out of british rings!!!


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Bit of an early stoppage, the first one was defo a knock down, fck is Jim Watt on about, it hurt him hence why the 2nd knock came about...


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Why count if you're just going to stop it ? fucking joke.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Trying to insinuate something?


It's not illegal or anything...


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Tommy's still rolling back far FAR to much. Scary how open he leaves himself i really hope Jamie cures that cos the kids got the goods but can't fight like that...


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Disgraceful stoppage.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Brickfists said:


> Why count if you're just going to stop it ? fucking joke.


Yep. It was obvious, British refs just seem to put a 2/3 knockdown rule in pace themselves, you knew as soon as he got dropped for a second time - with the cut aswell - it was going to be stopped. Simpson rose on steady legs, walked steadily back to his corner, looked straight back at the ref ready to put his gloves up, what did Phil Edwards see to stop the fight? Clearly he looks at Simpson's face and the cut and stopped it, well that's not his decision...


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Simmo could've went on easy. Joke stoppage!


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

IBF International Title. The one they all dream of winning.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Coyle leaves himself wide open to counters, no wonder Mathews sent him to fairy land. Simpson just didn't have the power but he was definitely in that fight before the stoppage, Sky absolutely bumming the arse off their fighter again. I had it 3 rds each.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I thought Coyle was in control. I'm surprised people had it close or even Simpson winning.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

It was a disappointing stoppage for sure.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Crolla-Coyle would be a cracker.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Coyle leaves himself wide open to counters, no wonder Mathews sent him to fairy land. Simpson just didn't have the power but he was definitely in that fight before the stoppage, Sky absolutely bumming the arse off their fighter again. I had it 3 rds each.


Same here, Edwards needs to go


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Decent show that. 

Would hope Matchroom can offer Coyle a showcase again on Sky. He's exciting to watch and i think he's worth a big fight again on the channel.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Jack said:


> I thought Coyle was in control. I'm surprised people had it close or even Simpson winning.


:good Have to agree i felt Tommy was in relative control. Didn't see Simpson winning more then 2 rounds tbh..


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Coyle leaves himself wide open to counters, no wonder Mathews sent him to fairy land. Simpson just didn't have the power but he was definitely in that fight before the stoppage, Sky absolutely bumming the arse off their fighter again. I had it 3 rds each.


That was a Simpson who took the fight at short notice and he still took it to Coyle big time. Gutted for Simpson yet again! Disgrace of a stoppage!


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> :good Have to agree i felt Tommy was in relative control. Didn't see Simpson winning more then 2 rounds tbh..


I totally disagree.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Crolla-Coyle would be a cracker.


Who would Sky worship more?


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

It was obviously an early stoppage, but I like refs to sometimes count before waving a fighter out, gives them time to think and make sure they are certain a fight should be called off before stopping the fight... Its like when a football ref gives himself enough thinking time before handing a out a red or yellow card...


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

rossco said:


> I totally disagree.


Fair dues mate but didn't see John doing enough to be evens at the point of the stoppage. He was game but for me he had two good rounds and struggled to impose himself on the fight. Always felt Tommy was the ring general and doing enough on all fronts to win the majority of rounds :good.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

King Horse said:


> Who would Sky worship more?


The one who Eddie has more of a hard-on towards at the weigh-in.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> :good Have to agree i felt Tommy was in relative control. Didn't see Simpson winning more then 2 rounds tbh..


RELATIVE control, let's not forget that


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Do the referee's and board realize the reputation they are getting ? Something needs to be done about this bullshit because it'll just keep on getting worse.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Ogogo is a class act. A boxing fan, and a nice guy.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

King Horse said:


> Who would Sky worship more?


Probably Crolla. The commentating for his fight with Rees was the most embarrassing thing I've ever heard. Thought at one point McCrory was going to crown him as our Messiah.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Decent show that.
> 
> Would hope Matchroom can offer Coyle a showcase again on Sky. He's exciting to watch and i think he's worth a big fight again on the channel.


Yep,I think they will try to get the fight with Rees back on, it`s an obvious fight to make and they might put Selby on the bill and have the card in Cardiff


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> RELATIVE control, let's not forget that


Er yeah..


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Was a fairly average card on paper, turned out an entertaining nights boxing IMO.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Er yeah..


What I mean is that Simpson was we in it, having some success


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Remember lads Coyle is a VIP Promotions fighter. Crolla would be getting the love..

Then again he got the love when he wasn't a Matchroom fighter against the Matchroom fighter.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> Yep,I think they will try to get the fight with Rees back on, it`s an obvious fight to make and they might put Selby on the bill and have the card in Cardiff


They are having a show in Wales in Feb. Rees and Selby will be on the card. Possibly Coyle and Munroe the opponents


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Decent show that.
> 
> Would hope Matchroom can offer Coyle a showcase again on Sky. He's exciting to watch and i think he's worth a big fight again on the channel.


I think Steve Wood is smart enough to keep working with Eddie or Coyle will look to jump ship.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Remember lads Coyle is a VIP Promotions fighter. Crolla would be getting the love..
> 
> Then again he got the love when he wasn't a Matchroom fighter against the Matchroom fighter.


i don;t think Simpson is with matchroom mate. Hearn just works with Alex Morrison to get him fights.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Brickfists said:


> Why count if you're just going to stop it ? fucking joke.


Like I said to Laz earlier, it's a lot better that they have a look at them first rather than just rushing the stoppage.

Nothing is gained by stopping it without a count.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> What I mean is that Simpson was we in it, having some success


Of course, Never said it was totally one sided but Tommy was in control of proceedings to a large extent. Sporadic success for Simpson which kept the fight entertaining but i always felt Coyle was on route to a stoppage victory. Felt he boxed well in a fight that probably has done him the world of good.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> i don;t think Simpson is with matchroom mate. Hearn just works with Alex Morrison to get him fights.


Wasn't talking about Simmo BA :good. I'm referring to people mentioning the noshing off contest for Crolla-Coyle. Rees was Matchroom and Crolla at that time no one really knew what was going on. Maybe Sky had news on it? but that night the Matchroom fighter didn't get the Sky loving..


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Let the man fight on for fuck sake! A warrior like John Simpson should never be stopped like that! I feel it's a totall disgrace yet again with Simmo. Coyle was on the back foot and worried, very worried imo. Joke Stoppage. In fact it was a total Joke stoppage. British boxing at its best yet again! Disgrace!!!!!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Wasn't talking about Simmo BA :good. I'm referring to people mentioning the noshing off contest for Crolla-Coyle.


:lol: my bad mate.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Paullow said:


> They are having a show in Wales in Feb. Rees and Selby will be on the card. Possibly Coyle and Munroe the opponents


Sounds good,Eddie needs to try out Cardiff to see what kind of crowds he will get.Throw in an Olympian and another decent fight and the card will do reasonably well


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

No way should John Simpson be stopped like that! I don't give a fuck what anybody thinks. Fucking disgrace!!!!


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Does anyone else think Coyle is a lot like Galahad in the ring?


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Of course, Never said it was totally one sided but Tommy was in control of proceedings to a large extent. Sporadic success for Simpson which kept the fight entertaining but i always felt Coyle was on route to a stoppage victory. Felt he boxed well in a fight that probably has done him the world of good.


I think this is spot on. Simpson is always a game fighter and he was making it tough for Coyle, but I just felt that Coyle looked like he was in second gear for a lot of the fight and whenever he did step it up, he showed he was a class above. The success Simpson was having wasn't enough to win him many rounds, I didn't think, although he deserves credit for his performance. Coyle was just too big and too good. There's no shame in that though. Whilst Coyle is fairly easy to hit, I like him and I think he's well worthy of fights against the likes of Mitchell, Murray, Mathews, Crolla etc.. His progression is great to see too.

That wasn't a great card on paper but it proved to be entertaining in the end. I enjoyed all the fights, although Browne/Towers was scrappy. Warrington's win was class, Coyle looked good, we got the inevitable knockout from the heavyweight bouts and the Campbell fight proved to be more entertaining than many would have expected. It was a good night which has me hyped for GGG later. The heavyweight bout on that card looks very interesting too.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Like I said to Laz earlier, it's a lot better that they have a look at them first rather than just rushing the stoppage.
> 
> Nothing is gained by stopping it without a count.


I know that, what I'm saying is the ref had clearly already made up his mind that he was going to stop it before the count as there was nothing in Simpsons reaction after being dropped to suggest he was out of it, his legs were fine, his balance was there, his head was clear, he was perfectly capable of fighting on.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Fair dues mate but didn't see John doing enough to be evens at the point of the stoppage. He was game but for me he had two good rounds and struggled to impose himself on the fight. Always felt Tommy was the ring general and doing enough on all fronts to win the majority of rounds :good.


The stoppage was a disgrace mands. Simpson was bouncing and looked unhurt even when down. Tommy was not the ring general in there imo. He was winning no doubt but in no way was he the general in there, especialy when he was back footing and getting tagged clean. Simmo was way underprepared for this fight. Tommy is no ring general. 
This result is why i cant watch boxing nowadays! I might get shit for this but i think Simmo was jobbed yet again. Give the guy a fucking chance!


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Completely off topic, but I have just watched the Rose fight from last week......how the fuck did he get the nod in that one??? Much worse decision than the Simpson stoppage from tonight IMO


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

What time is GGG?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

around 3


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

icemax said:


> Completely off topic, but I have just watched the Rose fight from last week......how the fuck did he get the nod in that one??? Much worse decision than the Simpson stoppage from tonight IMO


This. I got a bit of stick for saying Maciel got robbed. Rose impressed me though, showed a lot of heart.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> This. I got a bit of stick for saying Maciel got robbed. Rose impressed me though, showed a lot of heart.


Hearts great, but its not much consolation when you are getting beat up...unless you get the nod of course :-(


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

fuckalabi on now.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

OLA!!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Hola!!


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

I find Macklin's voice somewhat annoying. I find Matthew Macklin somewhat annoying in general


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> I find Macklin's voice somewhat annoying. I find Matthew Macklin somewhat annoying in general


:lol:


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Macklin's class imo


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

1.14 am drunk talk/typing going on..


----------



## ChipChair (Jun 4, 2013)

Ola started slow here


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I have Janik up with two now.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I think Ola was a better fighter without the technical refinement. He looks really awkward now in bodyshape and technique. Doing alright so far especially to the body i think Janik was hurt in round one when Ola hit him on belt line. Ola does punch well to body could prove pivotal..


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

a lil scrap about to pop off.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I always find it funny what a chin Afolabi has... he takes flush shots without any Problems...


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Polak landing some shots


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

who are the commentators?

good to hear younger voices on sky other than the past it watt and the bullshitter halling


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Ola is sensing a stoppage. Janik seems to be feeling the power of the shots. I'd lean to Ola getting him out of there in championship rounds..


----------



## ChipChair (Jun 4, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> who are the commentators?
> 
> good to hear younger voices on sky other than the past it watt and the bullshitter halling


Macklin is the co commentator, not sure who the main one is


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Ola is sensing a stoppage. Janik seems to be feeling the power of the shots. I'd lean to Ola getting him out of there in championship rounds..


I think Ola will stop him at when he lands one of These wild hooks. If one connects it is all over.


----------



## ChipChair (Jun 4, 2013)

Actually not the worst fight to watch


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Olas experience telling


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Was busy tryna toss one off then but it looked like it kicked off at the end there


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

A victory for new age promoting tonight?

Only one matchroom fighter on the bill wasn't there, nice to see a lot of co-promoting.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Ola does worry me at times. I really do think he tends to underestimate the cumulative effect of a lot of the punches he takes to the side and top of the head by standing right in front of his opponent rolling shots. I think it does effect his energy levels and output later in fights, yet he makes the mistakes time and time again.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Macklin's commentary has been pretty tedious and repetetive, to say the least.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

stoppage??


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

It has been very watchable. Afolabi fights usually are. He doesn't seem to know anything else other than being leaden footed, standing right in front of every opponent.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Macklin's commentary has been pretty tedious and repetetive, to say the least.


All that in a Brummie-Tipperary accent. Whether it's England or Ireland, a Midlands accent can be very dull, especially at this hour


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> All that in a Brummie-Tipperary accent. Whether it's England or Ireland, a Midlands accent can be very dull, especially at this hour


Deal with it.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> All that in a Brummie-Tipperary accent. Whether it's England or Ireland, a Midlands accent can be very dull, especially at this hour


Even Macklin himself seemed bored with his commentary in that last round.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Good fight all-round. Both guys showed a lot of desire, but both made some bad mistakes at times. Typical shortcomings from Ola, patchy work-rate and failing to really capitalise on his good moments. Janik tried hard throughout but just lacked a little bit of ability at this level.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Those fucking miniature gloves he gave him :lol:


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl Roth....


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Ola left himself open for that dodgy scorecard with his inconsistent performance. Has too many good rounds followed up by no-shows. Good win though, might get another title shot at some point.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Joe Pasquale a boxing judge now?


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> All that in a Brummie-Tipperary accent. Whether it's England or Ireland, a Midlands accent can be very dull, especially at this hour


Last time I heard Macklin speak, it was virtually all Brummie. He now sounds like he's deliberately adding more Irish to the accent.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Good fight all-round. Both guys showed a lot of desire, but both made some bad mistakes at times. Typical shortcomings from Ola, patchy work-rate and failing to really capitalise on his good moments. Janik tried hard throughout but just lacked a little bit of ability at this level.


Janik was the better boxer. Just lacked a bit pop in his punches to keep Afolabi serious.
Afolabi is very crude at times.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Claypole said:


> Last time I heard Macklin speak, it was virtually all Brummie. He now sounds like he's deliberately adding more Irish to the accent.


This is just the Sky commentary, is it not? I can kind of understand him adding the Irish angle if he's trying to make it in America


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Janik was the better boxer. Just lacked a bit pop in his punches to keep Afolabi serious.
> Afolabi is very crude at times.


Afolabi's application is very inconsistent at every level. Whether its work-rate, or delviering punches. He does deliver some very nice punches, that hook off the jab and some of the hooks downstairs are delivered very nicely indeed. In fact, not many can hook off the jab, thats a nice skill. But then he does load up and look mediocre at times too, so I know where you're coming from.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Afolabi's application is very inconsistent at every level. Whether its work-rate, or delviering punches. He does deliver some very nice punches, that hook off the jab and some of the hooks downstairs are delivered very nicely indeed. In fact, not many can hook off the jab, thats a nice skill. But then he does load up and look mediocre at times too, so I know where you're coming from.


Made big mistakes in his defense too.
I dont know: I think Afolabi was better when Sdunek worked with him.


----------



## Havik (Jun 4, 2012)

Ricky Gervais has lost some weight.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Havik said:


> Ricky Gervais has lost some weight.


yeah big time, brad pitt better watch out.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Prizefighter champion Mike Perez on HBO....


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Irish mike perez.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

War Perez!


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

This should be interesting. Perez gotta be aiming to take this guy past a few rounds.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Abdusalamov is rubbish apart from his power, most of which comes from loading up on his punches too.

If Perez can hold a shot, he should outbox him comfortably.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm really looking forward to this heavyweight fight. Both boxers have a bright future, though I favour Abdusalamov largely due to his power. Perez needs to be active after this bout though, because that's done him no favours either.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

War Perez!


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Prizefighter champion Mike Perez on HBO....


Earning about half the money he got for Prizefighter.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Think Perez has a great chance.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

oooh! perez showing speed.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Doesn't look like Mike intends to approach this tactically !


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

These two have come out swinging!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Perez's legs are tree trunks!


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Perez not looking troubled by the supposed power at all which is interesting.


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Good scrap!


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Cracking round!


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Perez in complete control the 1st round, prepared to trade with Abdusalamov which you would assume would be dangerous, but getting his punches off first and his accuracy and variety meaning he's winning all these exchanges. Abdusalamov taken some big left hands already and wobbled a little in the opener, though more put off balance than hurt.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Mago thinks his nose is broken.


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

sky bigging up a shit prizefighter by mentioning the shot to shit toney is pissing me off


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Someone's getting knocked out!


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Go on Perez! Ya big langer!


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

The Russian was gasping for breath in the 2nd round...


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Better 2nd from Abdusalamov, landed a few clean shots in that round and thought he had Perez hurt at one point on the ropes. Perez sticking him with that jab though and busting up his face, less work in the 2nd though from the Cuban.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

More equal second round. Can't rule out this big lump.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

A better second round for Abdusalamov, though he looks a lot worse than I remember. Perez should beat him if he keeps his composure and doesn't walk into something silly.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Mike is very skilled but this is looking a little worrying if he doesn't manage to stop this guy coming forward.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

They're setting an unsustainable pace. Bloody fun though!

Wlad is ringside :lol:


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Perez is so much more skillfull, getting caught a fair few times though.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Looking worrying with Mikes cut.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Abdusalamov has upped his work rate now and is starting to lead and having a lot more success, negating Perez who's activity has dropped as a result as he's on the defensive a bit. Perez starting to mark and swell around that right eye.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

This is really the absolute perfect fight for Mike Perez to prove whether he's the real deal. He's getting tested here. This guy isn't anything special but he does punch and he's much the stronger. If Mike is going to be something considering he's not the biggest and relies on speed and boxing ability he needs to show he can beat guys like this.


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

whose training mike nw


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Best heavyweight fight in quiet a while? Can't remember the last fight that matched this.

Both showing better chins than I expected, especially Absu considering Walker had him hurt.

It's looking quite even, tough to call.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Have it even at this point.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Mike needs to protect himself more and defend more. If he takes this guy to the later rounds I think he has a great chance.

If he just stands takes shots and brawls he could go at any time!


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Surprising me a bit here with his offensive variety and accuracy, looks pretty good on the attack despite what I said earlier. :lol:

Perez needs to do more though, needs to keep sticking that jab and look for the left hand more, was working well straight off the jab and the uppercut, more movement too he's smothering his own punching range and letting Abdusalamov work up close where he has the advantage IMO.


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

perez needs to fight smarter now


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Good fight this.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

This is a really good fight. It reminds me of the non-world title fights we'd see in the 90s, with guys like Bert Cooper. Not technically great but with both guys coming to win, without spoiling all the time.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

3-2 Perez, dominated that one.

I'm glad to see Golovkin get the support he deserves.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Better 5th round from Perez, I've probably got Abdusalamov 3-2 up though.

EDIT: Yep, got it the same as Macklin.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

I think Mike Perez could be in a little better shape to be honest. His first round or so was very impressive but his speed has dulled a little too quickly for my liking. He's got ability, as far as boxing ability he is right up there in the heavyweight division as he actually moves his head, moves at the waist and can counterpunch. Dunno about his size and power but not much you can do about that.


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

Marvelous Marv said:


> I think Mike Perez could be in a little better shape to be honest. His first round or so was very impressive but his speed has dulled a little too quickly for my liking. He's got ability, as far as boxing ability he is right up there in the heavyweight division as he actually moves his head, moves at the waist and can counterpunch. Dunno about his size and power but not much you can do about that.


meant to be lazy and fond of the pints in cork


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Right hook is becoming a weapon for Perez.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Perez showing some Irish slickness.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

I think Abdusalamov is in better shape personally, despite his face being more busted and despite him being a bit soft too. He's probably one of those guys that'll struggle to be body beautiful but is in shape and capable of producing a good output of power punches a round (similar to compatriot Kovalev) and looks like he will carry his power late, Perez already looks like there's nothing on these shots.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Have it 5-2 to Perez.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

OG Wenger said:


> Perez showing some Irish slickness.


guiness type toughness.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

What time is Good Boy Gennady expected to be on?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

^ 3 am.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Magomed Abdusalamov's (I love saying that name! I will say it 3 times, Magomed Abdusalamov, Magomed Abdusalamov, Magomed Abdusalamov) face isn't looking pretty


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Abdusalamov might be there for the taking now.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Cheers Jim.

Think Perez will struggle to get a decision here.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Abdusalamov might be there for the taking now.


So might Perez


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Perez wants the irish citizenship. Thats what the german commentator said right now is this true?:lol:


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

6-2 Perez.

Mago needs a KO I reckon.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

perez should fight smart, easy to state I know but he has this fight. [email protected] klitch in the house.


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Perez wants the irish citizenship. Thats what the german commentator said right now is this true?:lol:


yeah apparently it is think he has an irish missus


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Perez wants the irish citizenship. Thats what the german commentator said right now is this true?:lol:


Think he already has it. What's funny?


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Quite impressed with Perez overall. He can definitely work on his conditioning if he comes through this, but to fight this guy as he has done, standing his ground and slippping punches is no easy task and worthy of a good deal of praise (should he come through)


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Lampley keeps mentioning that Perez told them he considers himself Irish and he doesn't want to relocate to anywhere else.

Bit of a bullshit point deduction. 

Mago's got great heart, every round he's been complaining about some facial injury. Could be anything from a broken nose to a broken orbital bone or jaw..


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Perez wants the irish citizenship. Thats what the german commentator said right now is this true?:lol:


Yes. I'd have thought it is more useful than a Cuban passport, given that the IRA aren't as prominent now


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Gave that to Mago.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

That was a very, very sloppy end to the round by Perez. Might be costly in conjunction with that point taken off which was total bullshit.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

proper rocky shit..hahahaha


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

That would have been stopped in Hull earlier


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Two hard bastards. Much respect to both guys. :happy


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

That was very, very entertaining, cracking fight.

Perez for me deserves it.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

I had Perez by 2 rounds.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

ImElvis666 said:


> Gave that to Mago.


Me to.


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

VERY entertaining fight!


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Good fight. 

Hope Perez gets the nod, deserves it for me.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Can't complain whoever it goes to.
Perez with that famous Cork phrase: '!Arriba todos!'


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Perez here


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Perez will probably get fucked here tbh, hopefully not though. Dodgey point deducted IMO.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Best heavyweight fight in quite some time. Both have great chins and heart.


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Perez gets it!


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

97-92
95-94
97-92

Perez.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

97-92.. stupid score.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Good decision, a harsh scorecard in there from Abdu's POV. But an excellent fight and a good performance from Perez. Showed he deserves to be in the mix.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

What do we think for the futures of both guys?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Chisora against Perez would be great.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

97-92 is harsh on Mago.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol: Ed Robinson's voice ''that was fun wasn't it'' like blue peter.

Good fight.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> What do we think for the futures of both guys?


An all irish fight Fury vs Perez!


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

good man mike dude needs to better supported in Ireland.Get him on the late late or that arseholes brendan saturday show great story he has and the irish public would love it. suprised those windowlickers in cork haven't being hyping him already given the hype everything from the kip


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Two warriors, Perez deserved it though. Exciting future for him, I'm a big Perez fan!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

"Are you claiming he's Irish now?" :rofl


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Both guys have a future, I think. There isn't too much depth around to suggest otherwise.

Perez is probably not too far off being in title contention now after a good performance on HBO. Abdu showed he isn't just a 3 or 4 round fighter, he toughed it out after sustaining some pretty bad damage. Obviously he's pretty slow and crude, but he's no Ustinov, he's still a threat against guys that maybe havn't got the pedigree and head movement of Perez.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> What do we think for the futures of both guys?


pwizefighter.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Andrew Golota is my go-to "tough heavyweight" too, Johnny.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Berliner said:


> An all-Irish fight Fury vs Perez!


Loser gets banished from Ireland for all time!


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

bhopheadbut said:


> good man mike dude needs to better supported in Ireland.Get him on the late late or that arseholes brendan saturday show great story he has and the irish public would love it. suprised those windowlickers in cork haven't being hyping him already given the hype everything from the kip


Agreed Perez promoters need to step up his marketing and actual promotion.

Nearly every celeb in Ireland is two bob famous for fuck all on these chat shows, Mike should get on there.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Enzo's coral advert. :rofl


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

final predictions late night brothers?

ggg mid way stoppage but energy telling me Curtis will catch him good and end it around the 4th.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Golovkin early, 2nd/3rd round.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing GG. Hope he delivers a masterclass.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

GG by ko in 6 rounds


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Golovkins attire is so badass. He just exudes badassness.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Loving Seven Nations Army!
Oh Forestieri! I mean, 'Oh, Gennadiy Golovkin!'


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Smooth said:


> Looking forward to seeing GG. Hope he delivers a masterclass.


You're missing a G


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Golovkin has a cool, badass aura about him. It's great to see him get such a strong fanbase after so few fights in America.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

who's this commentator??


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

good first round. GGG won it but Stevens did also land a solid shot


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

USA! USA! Oh shit.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Just when I was going to say Stevens has a cheeen. :lol:


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh dear, oh dear, oh dear. So much for Golovkin not having power.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Hahahaha yanks started chanting USA then KABOOM!!!!!! What a punch


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Stevens was shocked by the power :lol:


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

He kilted him


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Stevens' face :lol:


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

A British ref would have stopped the fight in the 2nd. We all know that.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Jack said:


> Stevens' face :lol:


I can't wait to see a gif of that. :lol:


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

EL MAS MACHO said:


> USA! USA! Oh shit.


:rofl


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Wonder if Stevens is going to get brave here.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Stevens' high guard is leaving his body open. GGG should paw with a couple of jabs, then go hard to the body. I get the feeling GGG wants to prolong this though.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

^^^wtf I am not going to ask how./


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Great finish to that round for Stevens.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Ooooooooooo.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Fuck me Stevens come to life and landed some punches there.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Yep, I think GGG has a good chin


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Ishy said:


>


:lol:


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


>


"DAT ASS"


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

GGG defence ain't been great this fight. Getting hit far too much.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

That left hook got Golovkin's attention!


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Im going to give that round to Stevens. I thought he landed the cleaner shots.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Stevens doing alright tbf


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

GGG needs a ko to save face here


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

Stevens recovered amazingly, I thought he was out of it with that facial expression.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

That was just a beatdown in that round. How on earth did Stevens survive that?

And the corner pulls him out.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Curtis took a heavy beating in that round, right decision.You don't send a guy out to take more of that.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

yeah that was a beat down and logical stoppage.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Brave performance from Stevens but the decision was probably right to pull him out. He wasn't going to turn it around and there would have been no point in him taking more shots, even though the shots he was taking weren't rocking him all over the place. He did well but there's a big difference in quality between him and GGG.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

The fact there was no complaint from Stevens say's it all.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Good effort from Stevens. This talk of GGG moving up and beating froch is people getting way ahead of themselves.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Segura/Marquez is already 3 rounds in. Gonna watch that tomorrow.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Thing is Stevens wasn't badly hurt, but the only reason that was the case was because he was in a complete shell and he's got a body type where he can tuck up into a shell pretty well. He wasn't offering anything, and at the end of that round he was taking a serious pounding around the side of the head by heavy shots. They aren't going to knock you out but you can see it was sagging all life out of him so to send him out again would be extremely foolhardy. Definitely a good call against somebody like Golovkin.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Called out Sergio and Quillin.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Golovkin looked a bit flat tonight and found it hard to break down Stevens high guard, who himself had success but was far too negative to really be in the fight, everytime he opened up he was in danger of getting clocked.

A positive for Golovkin is his chin looks sturdy enough and got some rounds in.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Stevens has a great defence, made it difficult. Stevens is a horrible opponent, he won't face many more, if any, like him, and GGG's defence went walkabout on occasions, but he proved his chin once and for all for me. Didn't go to the body enough for me, did Gena, though obviously it was hard to access with it being so low. Maybe Murray can frustrate him a little with that guard? Stevens can leave with a lot of credit


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Decent fights. Night guys.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Nobody decent is going to shell up the whole fight though. I don't think its a concern. The best of fighters can struggle to get a guy out of there that is intent on defence. Curtis was ducking low and really there wasn't a target. He pretty much got clubbed into submission through his guard, that in itself shows the power Golovkin has, his left hook is seriously nasty, the sound of it is like a dull thud !


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Andy Lee just said that with a straight face, fair play to him.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

At middleweight no one is going to challenge Golovkin, there's a whole bunch of average fighters and he's just levels above them. Sergio Martinez at his age and with the injuries he's had is just not the fighter he was. We saw that against Murray and he'd end up getting chopped down in 6 or 7 rounds. Then who do you have? Geale, Barker, Quillin and Murray? These guys don't have anything to deter GGG but it would be great to see a fighter just clear out a division before moving up. The only fight he should consider moving up to 168 for is Froch.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Smooth said:


> Good effort from Stevens. This talk of GGG moving up and beating froch is people getting way ahead of themselves.


Few parallels between Froch and Stevens mind, Stevens has a tight guard and is small, Froch is bigger and loves a tear-up. With Stevens using those tactics, it's difficult to look good against, and he won't face many more like him.
Defence is an issue though, those saying GGG has 'elite' defense need to have a long hard look at themselves, he has a very average defense on the evidence of tonight


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Thing is Golovkin's 31, the legacy/money fights are really important. It'd be nice to clean up the Barker's, Quillin's, and Martinez's, which I think are really pretty straight forward tasks.

However, a move up to 168 is not a bad move if none can happen in the next fight. Golovkin v Froch is mouthwatering.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Golovkin's defence isn't average. You have to look at it in the proper context, he isn't walking forward with his hands up waiting for his opponent to stop punching before letting his own go a la Chavez Jr etc. It's easy to keep a basic, reliable defence doing that where you're only prone to shots around the side of the head, maybe to the body and the odd uppercut, but generally a solid defence.

But Golovkin is an all-round stalker fighter. He's not just coming forward to bully you, he can take a step back, or slip and counter. He'll also effectively jab or hook is way in. 

He's one of the few today that is actually blending everything into a pressure based style which is a lot harder and potentially a lot higher level than what most people attempt. Most will limit themselves to take less risk, either because they don't have the ability or don't want to take those risks of trying too much, they'll stay in a stylistic comfort zone.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Few parallels between Froch and Stevens mind, Stevens has a tight guard and is small, Froch is bigger and loves a tear-up. With Stevens using those tactics, it's difficult to look good against, and he won't face many more like him.
> Defence is an issue though, those saying GGG has 'elite' defense need to have a long hard look at themselves, he has a very average defense on the evidence of tonight


Can you please change your signiture!


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Golovkin's defence isn't average. You have to look at it in the proper context, he isn't walking forward with his hands up waiting for his opponent to stop punching before letting his own go a la Chavez Jr etc. It's easy to keep a basic, reliable defence doing that where you're only prone to shots around the side of the head, maybe to the body and the odd uppercut, but generally a solid defence.
> 
> But Golovkin is an all-round stalker fighter. He's not just coming forward to bully you, he can take a step back, or slip and counter. He'll also effectively jab or hook is way in.
> 
> He's one of the few today that is actually blending everything into a pressure based style which is a lot harder and potentially a lot higher level than what most people attempt. Most will limit themselves to take less risk, either because they don't have the ability or don't want to take those risks of trying too much, they'll stay in a stylistic comfort zone.


This.

Tonight was a 8/10 performance from a guy that usually brings 10/10. Pretty simple.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Andy Lee just said that with a straight face, fair play to him.


:lol: Was thinking the same thing, it even looked like he was really trying to keep a straight face too. Nelson even gave a cheeky little laugh to Robinson


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Mike perez vs the russian guy was the best heavyweight fight ive seen for a loooong time.A big round of applause for both


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Jdempsey85 said:


> Mike perez vs the russian guy was the best heavyweight fight ive seen for a loooong time.A big round of applause for both


Haven't watched it yet but isn't Perez fat as fuck now?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

If people are wondering why Gennady was still angry with Stevens after the fight. The black coffin picture struck a cord not only for it's stupidity but also Gennady lost two of his brothers in action for Russian army. Really stupid from Stevens and i can see why Gennady was still angry..


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> If people are wondering why Gennady was still angry with Stevens after the fight. The black coffin picture struck a cord not only for it's stupidity but also Gennady lost two of his brothers in action for Russian army. Really stupid from Stevens and i can see why Gennady was still angry..


Yeah he was pissed.

To be fair he didn't let it affect his methodical boxing.

One thing I noticed from last night is golovkins very high output.he may have had Stevens up against the ropes but he threw non stop punches for 3 minutes.thats good fitness,another tick to add to his cv along with a good chin.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Yeah he was pissed.
> 
> To be fair he didn't let it affect his methodical boxing.
> 
> One thing I noticed from last night is golovkins very high output.he may have had Stevens up against the ropes but he threw non stop punches for 3 minutes.thats good fitness,another tick to add to his cv along with a good chin.


Unlike others who train at Big Bear he makes the most of the work. He trains like a animal and it shows. He's just a fighter born and bred..

He's half Korean and we all know that Korean fighters have tremendous workrates..


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> If people are wondering why Gennady was still angry with Stevens after the fight. The black coffin picture struck a cord not only for it's stupidity but also Gennady lost two of his brothers in action for Russian army. Really stupid from Stevens and i can see why Gennady was still angry..


he also put up pictures of him standing on a grave which said abel on which was also very low.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Post Box said:


> :lol: Was thinking the same thing, it even looked like he was really trying to keep a straight face too. Nelson even gave a cheeky little laugh to Robinson


What did he say?


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> If people are wondering why Gennady was still angry with Stevens after the fight. The black coffin picture struck a cord not only for it's stupidity but also Gennady lost two of his brothers in action for Russian army. Really stupid from Stevens and i can see why Gennady was still angry..


what exactly was he trying to say. didn't really come out.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> what exactly was he trying to say. didn't really come out.


:lol: TBH i don't think Gennady even knows what he's going on about at times i couldn't make it out myself but it wasn't pleasantries. He mentioned Stevens parents but he's in his own lil Golovkin fighting world so one second he's saying one thing then moving onto something else. He did a Cotto to Stevens by standing and staring at him which made me laugh.

Proper babyfaced assassin like Barrera.


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> what exactly was he trying to say. didn't really come out.


I cannot understand almost anything that he says either. He needs to work on his English.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

..TheUzi.. said:


> "a drunk navigating in a full force wind"


Just watching back. Not a fan of halling but that was a classic line :lol:


----------



## Havik (Jun 4, 2012)

MrBiggerthan said:


> I cannot understand almost anything that he says either. He needs to work on his English.


Yeah, he could've used the translator, but I thought his interview was much more entertaining this way, even if I didn't understand half of it. :smile



> - MK: What was your plan coming into this fight?
> 
> - GGG: You know...My last question for him, I ask him: "You're serious? You serious?"
> 
> ...


In fairness to Golovkin, his English is a lot better than my Kazakh.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Boxers rarely say anything interesting or insightful. Let's allow more foreign fighters to speak English without translation. It's much more fun wondering what he meant to say and then what it became.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Unlike others who train at Big Bear he makes the most of the work. He trains like a animal and it shows. He's just a fighter born and bred..
> 
> He's half Korean and we all know that Korean fighters have tremendous workrates..


ggg is half Korean? like Kostya's dad.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> ggg is half Korean? like Kostya's dad.


Yeah his mum is Korean. His dad was a coal miner from Russia and his mum worked in a lab supposedly.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Yeah his mum is Korean. His dad was a coal miner from Russia and his mum worked in a lab supposedly.


learn something new..
wouldn't think he was part Korean, could well pass for full Kazak. Cheers for the info.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> learn something new..
> wouldn't think he was part Korean, could well pass for full Kazak. Cheers for the info.


:good No probs. Someone said ringside after fight ''you did have to take some shots tonight Gennady your face is puffy'' he smiled and Abel went ''nah he's got high cheekbones. He looked same in changing rooms warming up. It's the Korean in him, High cheekbones'' then walked away.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> :good No probs. Someone said ringside after fight ''you did have to take some shots tonight Gennady your face is puffy'' he smiled and Abel went ''nah he's got high cheekbones. He looked same in changing rooms warming up. It's the Korean in him, High cheekbones'' then walked away.


haha, very true.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Just finally watched GGG. Whilst not looking at his best hes totally dismantled a decent fighter in Curtis Stevens. He took a few big shots and looked fine.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Just finally watched GGG. Whilst not looking at his best hes totally dismantled a decent fighter in Curtis Stevens. He took a few big shots and looked fine.


was an 8/10 from a guy that normally fights 10/10. I think he fought angry last night because he genuinely disliked stevens.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Covered above....


----------

